# Independence Day Resurgence: Epischer Kino-Trailer ist da!



## SimonFistrich (14. Dezember 2015)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Independence Day Resurgence: Epischer Kino-Trailer ist da!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Independence Day Resurgence: Epischer Kino-Trailer ist da!


----------



## Marius1990 (14. Dezember 2015)

Welches Alien möchte denn bitte unseren kaputten Planeten , wird immer unrealistischer   !


----------



## Batze (14. Dezember 2015)

Heggemann1990 schrieb:


> Welches Alien möchte denn bitte unseren kaputten Planeten , wird immer unrealistischer   !



Och, die Menschheit weg weg und der Planet, Flora und Fauna erholen sich schneller als du denkst.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2015)

Heggemann1990 schrieb:


> Welches Alien möchte denn bitte unseren kaputten Planeten , wird immer unrealistischer   !



Als Deutsche sind wir eh sicher weil wenn etwas passiert dann brennt zuerst die USA,Asien, mittlere Osten in den Filmen


----------



## Vordack (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich würd mir da keine Sorgen machen. Ohne Will Smith werden die Aliens erst gar nicht kommen...


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2015)

Will Smith ist halt inzwischen sich zu gut für Filme die ihm zu Ruhm verschafft haben - er wollte nicht mit seiner Gage runtergehen.

Bad Boys 1, Indenpendence Day 1, Men in Black 1 mit denen hat er in Hollywood durchgestartet.


----------



## Vordack (14. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Will Smith ist halt inzwischen sich zu gut für Filme die ihm zu Ruhm verschafft haben - er wollte nicht mit seiner Gage runtergehen.
> 
> Bad Boys 1, Indenpendence Day 1, Men in Black 1 mit denen hat er in Hollywood durchgestartet.



Nja, MIB 3 hat er 2012 noch gemacht und BB 3 und 4 sind "announced".

Tatsächlich war er für mich einer der Hauptgründe sich diesen Film anzugucken.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (14. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Will Smith ist halt inzwischen sich zu gut für Filme die ihm zu Ruhm verschafft haben - er wollte nicht mit seiner Gage runtergehen.
> 
> Bad Boys 1, Indenpendence Day 1, Men in Black 1 mit denen hat er in Hollywood durchgestartet.



Ich kann gut auf ihn verzichten, die einzigen Rollen in denen er mir einigermaßen gefallen hat waren Prinz von Bel Air, Bad Boys und Men in Black. Aber auch in diesen Filmen wäre er absolut austauschbar gewesen, in der Serie natürlich nicht. Die hat perfekt gepasst.


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2015)

Wynn schrieb:


> Will Smith ist halt inzwischen sich zu gut für Filme die ihm zu Ruhm verschafft haben - er wollte nicht mit seiner Gage runtergehen.



nein
Nach dem Scientologenfilm hat man sich eher gesagt das nen ID2 zu gut für den Willy ist und deswegen muss der jetzt beim Suicide Squad Film den nächsten Flop abholen
Im Moment kann der es sich doch garnicht mehr Leisten so ansprüche zu stellen


----------



## Vordack (14. Dezember 2015)

Enisra schrieb:


> nein
> Nach dem Scientologenfilm hat man sich eher gesagt das nen ID2 zu gut für den Willy ist und deswegen muss der jetzt beim Suicide Squad Film den nächsten Flop abholen
> Im Moment kann der es sich doch garnicht mehr Leisten so ansprüche zu stellen



"Independence Day 2: Wiederkehr": Darum fehlt der von Will Smith gespielte Steven Hiller in der Fortsetzung - Kino News - FILMSTARTS.de



> Wie Regisseur Roland Emmerich bereits im Juni 2015 gegenüber New York Daily News erklärte, sei Will Smith mittlerweile *schlichtweg zu teuer*.


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2015)

Aber auch nur weil er bei Men in Black 3 seine 20 millionen euro bekam


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2015)

ja warum war der dem zu wohl zu teuer, weil der im Moment noch massives Kassengift ist und man sieht ja, der kann sich es sich nicht Leisten solche Ansprüche zu stellen


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2015)

so sehr ich w. smith eigentlich mag, als schauspieler ist er nicht mein fall (und iday 4 war ohnehin grottenschlecht).
abgesehen von der prinzenrolle, die ihm nun einmal auf den leib geschneidert war.


----------



## Chemenu (14. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> (und iday 4 war ohnehin grottenschlecht).


Was ist iday 4?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2015)

Chemenu schrieb:


> Was ist iday 4?



independence day.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (14. Dezember 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> so sehr ich w. smith eigentlich mag, als schauspieler ist er nicht mein fall (und iday 4 war ohnehin grottenschlecht).
> abgesehen von der prinzenrolle, die ihm nun einmal auf den leib geschneidert war.


Och... Der Cast war ordentlich und die Story zweckdienlich (und nicht mehr), aber technisch war ID4 für das Jahr 1997 eine Wucht. Nur die Überlänge von 2 1/2 Stunden war nicht unbedingt nötig.


----------



## fabo-erc (14. Dezember 2015)

na ich bin mal gespannt auf den film... schau ID immer noch 2-3 mal im jahr mit nem kumpel.

aber das scheint mir jetzt so nach dem ersten trailer zu sehr nach "zukunfst since fiction action" aus...

ich steh zwar auf syfy aber nicht so; bei diesem film (laser etc...)


wir werden sehen


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2015)

ja, für 97 war der gut, aber der wurde halt auf der Meta-Ebene schlechter durch andere Filme die so nen fieses Amipatos versprüht haben, was in dem Fall nicht mal schlimm war, weil Area 51 halt von den Amis ist


----------



## Celerex (14. Dezember 2015)

Der Trailer sieht mir nach viel Krawall aus, das ist aber denke ich genau das, was man auch vom zweiten Teil erwartet. Das Fehlen von Will Smith im Cast stört mich persönlich nicht im Geringsten. Seine bisherigen Rollen mit Ausnahme vom Prinzen von Bel-Air konnte ich persönlich eh nie richtig ernst nehmen. Für mich ist er der König des „overacting“, einer der am häufigsten überbewerteten Schauspieler und für mich auch zurecht kein Oscar-Preisträger. Teil 1 war eines seiner Sprungbretter richtung Hollywood und wenn er den zweiten wirklich wegen der Gage abgelehnt hat, dann ist er besser bei seinen Pleiten aufgehoben, die er zuletzt abgeliefert hat.


----------



## LOX-TT (14. Dezember 2015)

Independence Day ist einer der Filme, von dem ich keine Fortsetzung gebraucht hätte. Aber mal kucken, vielleicht ist er am Ende ja richtig gut


----------



## Turalyon (14. Dezember 2015)

Ich dachte immer, die hätten im ersten Film die komplette Alienrasse erledigt, da die ja wie Heuschrecken von Planet zu Planet zogen etc.

Andere Sache: Die Menschen hatten 20 Jahre lang Alientechnologie und trotz (scheinbar) weltraumfähiger Kampfflugzeuge gibts noch keine Mondbasis oder Marskolonie?


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2015)

so wie ich mitbekam hat ja der Herr Emmerich es schon immer als Triologie geplant nur hatte er damals erstmal andere Projekte die er machen wollte und wollte noch auf bessere Technik warten

Genauso wie Tarantino noch Kill Bill 3 sich offenhält er wollte nur halt der person aus der reihe ruhe gönnen und andere projekte machen aber eine dritter teil wurde ja indirekt im zwei teiler angekündigt


----------



## Felix Schuetz (14. Dezember 2015)

Turalyon schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer, die hätten im ersten Film die komplette Alienrasse erledigt, da die ja wie Heuschrecken von Planet zu Planet zogen etc.
> 
> Andere Sache: Die Menschen hatten 20 Jahre lang Alientechnologie und trotz (scheinbar) weltraumfähiger Kampfflugzeuge gibts noch keine Mondbasis oder Marskolonie?


Doch, sie haben eine Mondbasis, zur Abwehr gegen mögliche Alienangriffe.


----------



## JohnCarpenter1 (14. Dezember 2015)

Wo kann ich mich für die US-Army einschreiben?


----------



## Wynn (14. Dezember 2015)

JohnCarpenter schrieb:


> Wo kann ich mich für die US-Army einschreiben?



Army Email Address: Send an Email to the Army | goarmy.com


----------



## Wamboland (14. Dezember 2015)

Celerex schrieb:


> Der Trailer sieht mir nach viel Krawall aus, das ist aber denke ich genau das, was man auch vom zweiten Teil erwartet. Das Fehlen von Will Smith im Cast stört mich persönlich nicht im Geringsten. Seine bisherigen Rollen mit Ausnahme vom Prinzen von Bel-Air konnte ich persönlich eh nie richtig ernst nehmen. Für mich ist er der König des „overacting“, einer der am häufigsten überbewerteten Schauspieler und für mich auch zurecht kein Oscar-Preisträger. Teil 1 war eines seiner Sprungbretter richtung Hollywood und wenn er den zweiten wirklich wegen der Gage abgelehnt hat, dann ist er besser bei seinen Pleiten aufgehoben, die er zuletzt abgeliefert hat.



Also ich finde es gibt schon ein paar gute Filme von ihm. 

Ali, Das Streben nach Glück, I Am Legend

und I, Robot und Hancock fand ich auch unterhaltsam. 

Es wäre daher schon nett wenn er dabei wäre, aber für mich auch keine Ausschlusskriterium. 

Es kracht und die Effekte sehen gut aus. Bissel lustig wirds denke ich auch. Ein Emmerich eben. 

Mehr sollte man einfach nicht erwarten, aber wenn man das sehen will, wird das schon ein cooler Film fürs Kino sein


----------



## Enisra (14. Dezember 2015)

naja, Hancock wäre aber auch besser gewesen wenn die Idioten nicht im Trailer den Film gespoilert hätten und I am Legend wäre auch besser wesen wär das kein dürftiges Remake


----------



## Bonkic (14. Dezember 2015)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> aber technisch war ID4 für das Jahr 1997 eine Wucht.



da hast du recht.



			
				Wamboland schrieb:
			
		

> I, Robot



stimmt, der hat mir auch recht gut gefallen, so weit ich mich erinnere.
hancock fand ich furchtbar lahm, genauso wie diesen endzeit-streifen, dessen titel mir gerade nicht einfällt (so viel verschwendetes potential... ).


----------



## MichaelG (14. Dezember 2015)

Iam Legend fand ich aber echt gut und würde mir ein Prequel wünschen. Sprich die Zeit kurz nach der Katastrophe und wie er immer mehr zum einzigen Menschen auf der Welt wurde, Familie und Freunde verliert...


----------



## Sanador (14. Dezember 2015)

Ein neues Independence Day...immerhin kein Reboot.
Ich würde jetzt behaupten, dass man mit 90iger-Jahre-Kino-Kracher heute keine Leute mehr ins Kino locken kann, doch aufgrund des fast schon bekloppten Erfolgs des unfassbar dämlichen Jurassic Worlds ist ein möglicher Kassenschlager gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Celerex (14. Dezember 2015)

Wamboland schrieb:


> Also ich finde es gibt schon ein paar gute Filme von ihm.
> 
> Ali, Das Streben nach Glück, I Am Legend
> 
> und I, Robot und Hancock fand ich auch unterhaltsam.



Ein guter Film hat nicht immer etwas mit den schauspielerischen Leistungen der Darsteller zu tun, wobei man die von dir genannten Filme sowieso eher unter die Kategorie  "okay" einordnen kann. 
Ich war schon immer der Meinung, dass so einige Filme möglicherweise besser geworden wären, wenn man Smith durch einen anderen Schauspieler ausgetauscht hätte. I am Legend ist einer davon.


----------



## Soulja110 (15. Dezember 2015)

Sanador schrieb:


> Ein neues Independence Day...immerhin kein Reboot.
> Ich würde jetzt behaupten, dass man mit 90iger-Jahre-Kino-Kracher heute keine Leute mehr ins Kino locken kann, doch aufgrund des fast schon bekloppten Erfolgs des unfassbar dämlichen Jurassic Worlds ist ein möglicher Kassenschlager gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.



Es geht leider überhaupt nicht mehr um die Filme selber. Bei solchen Marken wird mittlerweile so krass gehypt, dass selbst Leute die nicht mal zwischen Star Wars Ep.1-3 und 4-6 unterscheiden können, UNBEDINGT am Donnerstag ins Kino müssen. Und am Ende schreiben solche Opfer dann irgend ne Kacke ins Netz einfach weil sie die Hälfte garnicht verstanden haben. 
Hier wird es ähnlich laufen, der "Kassenschlager" ist vorprogrammiert. Es kommt einzig und allein auf den Regisseur an, ob ein Mad Max Fury Road oder ein Jurassic World dabei raus kommt.


----------



## Gast1658956205 (15. Dezember 2015)

Der ID ist ja einer Romanvorlage nachempfunden "Fußfall" von Larry Niven. Hab das Ding vor Jahren auch mal gelesen. War sogar recht gut!
Wie bei den Computerspielen von Ubisoft etc. verlässt man sich auf Fortsetzungen. Die bringen Geld. Punkt!
Da finde ich ein Sequel von ID garnicht schlecht. .... ist zumindest besser als aus dem recht kurzen Kinderbuch der Hobbit drei abendfüllende Kinofilme zu machen. *würg*


----------

